

I taught a bot to write its own erotica, and you can too - estabien
http://fusion.net/story/150535/i-taught-a-bot-to-write-its-own-erotica-and-you-can-too/

======
ChuckMcM
I don't think a bot writing its own erotica would care about human erogenous
zones, rather it would talk about getting packets of data and sensing
locations of objectives and feeling a part in its end effector aligned in just
the right way :-)

